# Set the minimum and maximum user id created by pw



## crypt47 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello, I came across a nice little feature in the pw manual:


```
-u min,max, -i min,max
                   Set the minimum and maximum user and group ids allocated
                   for new accounts and groups created by pw.  The default
                   values for each is 1000 minimum and 32000 maximum.  min and
                   max are both numbers, where max must be greater than min,
                   and both must be between 0 and 32767.  In general, user and
                   group ids less than 100 are reserved for use by the system,
                   and numbers greater than 32000 may also be reserved for
                   special purposes (used by some system daemons).
```

but for some reason it works only for group ids in my case. The following command gave me an error:


```
pw useradd -s /usr/local/bin/git-shell -g git_daemon -u 101,999 -m -n git
```

Maybe I somehow missread the manual or there the feature is broken. Please, help me to get through.)


----------



## yuripv79 (Jul 1, 2022)

Looks like you are misreading the manual, yes. -u and -i are used with `pw useradd -D` to set the defaults, and then all `pw useradd` invocations will use those defaults.


----------

